
Show HN: Chrome extension that shows a random definition when you open a new tab - ezekg
https://github.com/ezekg/chrome-new-tab-vocab
======
ezekg
I created this because I wanted an extension that didn't have any extra bells
and whistles, and one that looked decent. Thought I'd share since it may be
valuable to others.

